# R32 GTR 4WD light



## ekjim (Jun 11, 2005)

Sorry I know that this has been asked but I can’t really see anyone that has been able to resolve the issue.
Among a million other issues at the drag strip yesterday, one was that this 4wd light wouldn’t go off - causing RWD only.
This has been going on for a while, turn ignition on, five seconds later I hear a relay click and the light is on. Very rarely, this doesn’t happen.
A garage said that the system was flushed and re filled last week, but the light stays on, with no fault code.
Is there a solution?








Thank you,


----------

